# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Report conversion from ssrs 2000 to ssrs 2008

## kirru.vrr

Hi
Provide steps for migrating ssrs 2000 to ssrs 2008.
And what the issues will occur when migrating.
Kiran.

----------


## kirru.vrr

Give Reply Please

----------


## Steve R Jones

I googled it and found an identical question with answer: http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...8-d0b9756ebe46

----------

